# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  من جريدة الحياة اليوم!!!!!!!!!

## سيناريو

**
*عصير البصل لنمو لشعر* 

*سيدني__ يو بي أي* 
*أفاد باحثون استراليون بأن عصير البصل يكون مفيداً لإعادة نموالشعر في المناطق* 
*التي تصاب بالصلع في الرأس .*

*وقال الدكتور مايك سلايدن من جامعة تاسمانيا إنه على رغم عدم وجود دواء مضمون النتائج لعلاج هذه الحالة ، فقد يرغب البعض باستخدام دواء آمن مثل المراهم التي تدعك بفروة الرأس حتى في غياب دليل قوي على فائدتها .* 
*وأضاف سلايدن ان نصف عدد الأشخاص الستين تقريباً الذي استخدموا عصير البصل وكانوا يعانون من صلع خفيف في بقع من رؤوسهم نمـا شعرهم مرة اخرى..*
*وقال الباحث الذي اطلع على نتائج حوالي 17 دراسة تتعلق بالموضوع نفسه ،وشملت 540 مريضاً إن ليست هناك طريقة علاج تعيد أكثر من نصف الشعر الذي فقده المريض .*
*يشار إلى أن الذين يصابون بالبقع الصلعاء في رؤوسهم قبل العشرين قد يكون السبب في ذلك مهاجمة جهاز المناعة لجريبا ت الشعر.*

*تحياتي*
*سيناااااااااريو*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_تسلمين عزيزتي سيناريو على الخبرية_
_دمت بخير عزيزتي_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحين بيفرحوا الرجال اللي يعانون من المشكله بالخصوص اللي يحبوا البصل ..*
*مشكوووره سيناااريو ع الخبر* 
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## نور الهدى

الي بيحط اليه عصير بصل في شعره لا يطب المنتدى 

بتفوح ريحة المنتدى بريحة البصل 


البنات الي مقرعين يالله جاكم الحل بس عاد اذا حطيتوه اعتزلو العالم الخارجي لمدة شهر 

عل وعسى تروح ريحة البصل

----------


## LUCKY

*يسلموا سيناريو على الخبر البصلي* 

*بصل ريحته تخلي الواحد ينقرف كيف بعصير البصل* 


*الله يعطيك العافيه بس بصراحه حل لا يكلف الكثير* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## سيناريو

*خخخخخخخ*

*هذا إذا واحد يبغى ينتحر عشان شعره* 
*يتبع الطريقة أحسن من الانتحار ههههههه*

*ياكافي الشر* 

*أسعتدني ردودركم* 
*يعطيكم ربي ألف عافية* 
*واهتموا بشعركم لايطيح ...*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة على المعلومة المفيدة

----------


## المستحييل

يعطيك العافيه على الخبر الحلو..
كل ما اشوف اصلع بقوله هالخبر..من عيالتنا..
استغفر الله ياربي ..

----------


## khozam

يسلموووووو خيوة على الخبر 

دمتي بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يعافيكم* 
*لاعدمناكم*
*دمتم بسعاده*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو غلاتي
على الخبر
تحياتي

----------


## amerah

مشكوووره عزيزتي على الخبرريه

ويعطيك الف عافيه يالغلاااا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيكِ الف عافيه سيناا ع الخبريه
بس عااد ريحه البصل فوااحه >> تعبير عن ريحتها التي تقرف خخخ
يعني الي بيحطها مابتروح ريحته الى بعد قرن هههه
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------

